# CaxtonFX Card Holders Account Management Fee.



## Wooie1958 (Jul 10, 2020)

Caxton FX have changed their Terms & Conditions for their Account Management fee that now kicks in after only 12 months of inactivity on the account.

It used to be 24 months so would not normally affect people who go away every year and use their card.

It`s a bit naughty of them to do this knowing full well a lot of people will forego their foreign holiday this year and so will not use their card which will kick start this fee.

It is approx half way down the screenshot under the Account Management fee which is in section 21 in the Terms & Conditions section on their site.

Any transaction on the account will stop this from happening.


----------



## REC (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks for that!


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 11, 2020)

£2 A MONTH !
Not that I use them.


----------



## winks (Jul 15, 2020)

Just recovered my outstanding balance of €5.30 and will ditch the card when that transaction is complete. Seldom used it anyhow and tend to stick with the clarity card. Their rates were seldom stellar in any case. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## winks (Nov 6, 2020)

There is another option if you fancy keeping the card for future us, it can be made inactive and there are no account charges if you get the balance to zero.

Cheers

H


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 6, 2020)

winks said:


> There is another option if you fancy keeping the card for future us, it can be made inactive and there are no account charges if you get the balance to zero.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H




I`ve still got the best part of 1,000 euros on it H from when the rate was considerably more than it is today and has been for quite some time now.

My 12 months inactivity is up in early December because we used it last year to buy the son-in-laws christmas present that came direct from Finland.  

Not sure which way to do it yet, either switch some currency then back again or just put the minimum load on it in euros, i`ll ring them in a couple of weeks        

We want to stick with it for all purchases and ATM withdrawals because we only use the Halifax Clarity card for fuel and unexpected bills.

If it`s looking like next years euro jaunts are going to be off again we`ll decide then what to do.


----------



## jann (Nov 6, 2020)

I withdrew my balance a few months ago,got a good rate,it will depend what price you paid for the euros so worth checking. My card has a zero balance which I will add to when we are able to go away again.


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 6, 2020)

You've only got to put a tenner on it and use it as a debit card in the local Co-op. You can use it with no charges in the UK.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 6, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> You've only got to put a tenner on it and use it as a debit card in the local Co-op.


Doesn't it state a minimum £50 load?


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 6, 2020)

Phantom said:


> Doesn't it state a minimum £50 load?


I think it says a transaction. Should you be correct put £50 on and spend it as a debit card. I converted £50 of Sterling to Euro's in July but they said in a survey they sent out the card can be used in the UK for no cost


----------

